# Protect All Spray Wax On Graphics



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Will using this product damage graphics and decals. Some say yes, some say no. My dealer service says no problem. My neighbor has used it for years with no ill effects. It's like tires. Somebody will say they are crap. Someone else will buy them again. Everyone will probably have a different answer on the subject. If protect all can cause damage to decals why don't they tell you on container. What say all.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

wrangler said:


> Will using this product damage graphics and decals. Some say yes, some say no. My dealer service says no problem. My neighbor has used it for years with no ill effects. It's like tires. Somebody will say they are crap. Someone else will buy them again. Everyone will probably have a different answer on the subject. If protect all can cause damage to decals why don't they tell you on container. What say all.


06' fiver here (purchased 11/05) and have used ProtectAll for years and years. I would have to say the sun does more damage than the ProtectAll. This weekend we just did the deep scrub, wash and wax (ProtectAll) because we're most likely trading the 'ole Outback... It looks better than most every other trade on the lot! I would have no reservations, others may... I'll stand by the 9 years of ProtectAll on this particular unit. Based on my experience, no worries!


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for your info.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I do not use Protect All, but I do wax my trailer at least twice a year. Graphics are fine. Like the ARzark said, sun is the enemy to the graphics. Our trailer rarely sees full sun so our graphics seem to hold up well over time.

DAN


----------

